

31 attacks on Swiss hydropower plants (honeypot) [German] - 1wd
http://blog.tagesanzeiger.ch/datenblog/index.php/7521/31-attacken-auf-schweizer-wasserkraftwerke

======
mtmail
You can click on the map and at least the type of "attack" is in english. I
see most of the accesses are port scans, SMNP scans and something called "TCP
- Crash tentative".

Wouldn't any computer connected to the internet see the same after a couple of
weeks?

